# Anxiety Disorders > Unsure and Other Mental Health Issues >  >  Anxiety/Depression Flip Switch

## kc1895

I always have this switch that goes off from feeling depressed, having lack of motivation, and low energy on one side, to feeling anxiety, being stressed out, but having higher energy on the other side.  I don't experience the two at the same time, its always one or the other.  Yesterday, my switch got flipped since months ago, and now I find myself in a more content mood but stressing the hell out of everything thats on my mind.  Does anybody have similar experiences?

----------


## Equinox

It might be like a mild form of bipolar disorder, for some people hypomania seems to be expressed mostly as heightened anxiety. The switching pattern and high/low energy periods would fit with it.

----------


## Antidote

Do you get insomnia or hypersomnia accompanying your mood switches?

----------


## Otherside

As equinox said, it could be a form of bipolar disorder or cyclothymia. As someone 
said, do you get insomnia when anxious and hypersomnia (more sleep than usual, yet always feeling tired) when depressed? Also, have you ever been on antidepressants and did tthey make you feel more anxious?

----------


## kc1895

> Do you get insomnia or hypersomnia accompanying your mood switches?



I have hypersomnia with my depression.  On weekends, I can sleep 12 hours and still feel tired.





> As equinox said, it could be a form of bipolar disorder or cyclothymia. As someone 
> said, do you get insomnia when anxious and hypersomnia (more sleep than usual, yet always feeling tired) when depressed? Also, have you ever been on antidepressants and did tthey make you feel more anxious?



I've been taking an SSRI, Luvox CR for a few years.  Noticing my anxiety switch a lot more than before, but it might be a good thing to have more motivation.

----------


## Otherside

> I have hypersomnia with my depression.  On weekends, I can sleep 12 hours and still feel tired.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been taking an SSRI, Luvox CR for a few years.  *Noticing my anxiety switch a lot more than before, but it might be a good thing to have more motivation.*



Go to the doctor, tell them this. Trust me, it may seem like a good thing, but if you are bipolar or cyclothymic, then taking antidepressants may just make it worse. Get they're  opinion on this.

That said, don't go off your meds without there say so. May seem obvious, but you'd be surprised how many people do just that.

----------


## takethebiscuit

I second the advice from others on here that you should have what you have been experiencing checked out by your doctor.

And, because I can, I'll make that a professional opinion based on the limited information I have at my disposal (what you have described).

----------

